# Software de circuitos 3d



## Alberth (May 26, 2008)

Hola alguien me podria decir si es posible dibujar circuitos electronicos en vista 3d, es decir no me importa el esquematico ni el pcb. Solo quiero la vista 3d?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 26, 2008)

En principio hay el eagle3d

http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d

Pero necesitas hacer la PCB con el Eagle (otro programa)

Hay manuales muy buenos en español-


----------



## somar (May 26, 2008)

Con el programa kicad, tambien puedes hacer la vista 3D de tu circuito, solo que igual, tienes antes que hacer el esquematico y el ruteado, o en su defecto, el acomodo de los componentes aunque no rutees, y te da la vista 3D.

El programa es totalmente gratuito y libre, y viene con un tutorial en español bastante bueno. Yo lo recomiendo ampliamente.


----------



## Alberth (May 29, 2008)

Hola que tal, ya estoy empezando a usar el Eagle 3d, solo que me genera un error creo que se debe a la version de Eagle, ya que tengo la 5.0 y la del manual que me stoy apoyando en la 4.6r2, alguien me podria ayudar?


----------

